#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Befund übersetzen: >

## tico

Hallo ich bin neu hier würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand meinen MRT Befund übersetzen kann:
Diagnose:
z.N. Fraktur im Talus lateral mit deutlichem Knochenmarködem, OP 16.03.11 li. OSG offene Ausräumung, Spongioplastik sowie Implantation eines azellulären Implantates zur Knorpelzellregeneration.
Befund:
Es befindet sich ein 3mm breiter, schräg verlaufender Frakturspalt durch den Corpus tali. Das medial gelegene Fragment zeigt gegenüber der Voruntersuchung 30.12.10 ein deutlich rückläufiges Knochenmark ödem sowie eine zunehmende Signalminderung bzw. Knochenverdichtung. Nach KM-Applikation deutlich rückläufiges KM-Enhancement im gesamten Talus und dem medialen gelegenen Fragment. Der Befund spricht für eine beginnende Osteonekrose des medial gelegenen Fragments. Darüber hinaus spricht die Fehlende Frakturheilung bei noch breitem Frakturspalt für eine Pseudarthrose. Des Weiteren umschriebene bekannte posttraumatische Osteochondrosis dissecans der lateralen Talusrolle. Deutliche Verdickung der Gelenkkapsel mit geringen Erguss als Ausdruck einer begleitenden Synovitis mit Erguss.
Beurteilung:
Beginnende aseptische Knochennekrose des medialen Fragments des Corpus tali sowie Pseudarthrose. Unveränderte Darstellung der posttraumatischen Osteochondrosis dissecans der lateralen Talusrolle. Insgesamt deutlich rückläufiges Knochenmarködem sowie rückläufiges KM - Enhancement des Talus.  
Für eine schnelle Antwort bin ich euch sehr verbunden. 
Lg Tico

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Tico 
Zustand nach seitlichem Bruch des Sprungbeines (der Knochen über der Ferse, Knöchel) mit deutlicher Flüssigkeitsansammlung im Knochenmark. Dieses wurde operativ ausgeräumt und mit Knochen- und anderem Material aufgefüllt. 
Die Bruchlinie ist noch 3 mm breit. Sie baut sich nicht zu, die beiden Knochenteile bleiben gegeneinander beweglich. Das Knochenmarködem bildet sich zurück. Das Sprungbein nimmt im Vergleich zur letzten Untersuchung deutlich weniger Kontrastmittel auf, was für ein beginnendes Absterben des mittleren Bruchstückes spricht. 
Im seitlichen Knöchel steckt ein Entzündungsherd. Die Gelenkkapsel ist aufgrund einer Entzündung der Knochenhaut verdickt. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## tico

Hallo Christiane 
ich Danke dir für die schnelle Übersetzung. :drawing_heart: 
Lg Tico

----------

